# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Semilla de Maíz Amarillo duro Hibrido en oferta 2

## Carlos Valenzuela

Hola a todos, adjunto mas fotografías para su evaluación. Damos asesoramiento por toda una campaña de Maíz al secano. Las semillas estarán disponibles en una semanas aproximadamente. Contacto : Carlos Valenzuela : cvalenzuela@viadirecta.com.pe Archivo adjunto 4613Archivo adjunto 4612Archivo adjunto 4614Archivo adjunto 4615Archivo adjunto 4616Temas similares: Semilla de Maíz Amarillo duro Hibrido en oferta Escasez  de Semilla de Maíz Amarillo Duro en la campaña 2013 - 2014 Vendo maíz amarillo duro Compra de maiz duro amarillo VENDO MAIZ AMARILLO DURO

----------

